
Reddit CEO tells user, “we are not the thought police,” then suspends that user - muse900
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/07/reddit-ceo-tells-user-we-are-not-the-thought-police-then-suspends-that-user/
======
monetus
This article doesn't make any implications about why the user was banned, but
the title sure does.

While the benefits of avoiding the emotional assault that is hate speech may
be attractive, banning it seems about as possible as banning affectionate
speech.

